# Why does my bread taste so salty?



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

My last two loaves have tasted so salty and I just can't figure it out. I've used the right amount of salt in two different recipes - both said 1tsp and I used a little less than that. I use a bread machine and I've never had this problem before.

First loaf is a recipe I make fairly often and called for a cup of water. I used tap water so I thought maybe some minerals caused it to taste salty. Second loaf is a new recipe and only required a Tbsp of water so I used bottled. It's not as salty-tasting as the first but still way too salty.

What's going on?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Salt isn't a neccessary ingredient, so you can try just omitting it. I frequently use half of what a recipe calls for. Strange that it is a recent problem though.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

That's happened to me lately, too! I thought I was just tasting more b/c of the pregnancy!


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leomom* 
That's happened to me lately, too! I thought I was just tasting more b/c of the pregnancy!

LOL my first thought when I read this was OH NO am I pregnant?!









But nope I'm definitely not pregnant, and DH tasted the saltiness too so it's not just me. I think I'll try omitting the salt altogether in my next loaf and see how it turns out.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Salt is used to retard the growth of the yeast, so you might have a loaf that rises too much(and then collapses!) if you leave it out completely. At least that's what my breadmaking books tell me. Maybe your butter is salted?


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloudswinger* 
Salt is used to retard the growth of the yeast, so you might have a loaf that rises too much(and then collapses!) if you leave it out completely. At least that's what my breadmaking books tell me. Maybe your butter is salted?

Hm... so if I left out the salt should I reduce the amount of yeast?

No butter in either loaf so that's not it, but I do use primarily salted butter so I'll have to keep that in mind if I do need it.


----------

